# PLL Guide



## byu (Dec 30, 2008)

F1Z2L3's idea of making an OLL guide using Excel was great, and I really liked that idea. Although I know he's working on one, I couldn't help but want to make one myself, so I decided to make a PLL guide. It's not quite done yet, but as soon as it is, I'll put the PDF version of the guide up for people to see. Once F1Z2L3 is done, there will be two guides on PLL, and you can choose from more possible algorithms.


----------



## byu (Dec 30, 2008)

My PLL Guide is done! Finally! Here is the link (it was just a tiny bit above the maximum attachment file size).

CubeGuidePLLv1.0

If you find any errors, like an algorithm that doesn't work, or a picture that doesn't match up with a case, post below.

If you have another algorithm that you would like me to add to the guide, post below telling me the case number and the algorithm.

If you have any suggestions, please post below.

Thank you.

EDIT: Sorry, I had to disable that link, I didn't realize that it was taking up so much space on my website.


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey i just learned my 4lll and my avrage is about 50 seconds when should i learn all of my plls?


----------



## byu (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't know how to post it now, it's 340 KB, over the max size. Any ideas?


----------



## Odin (Dec 30, 2008)

byu said:


> I don't know how to post it now, it's 340 KB, over the max size. Any ideas?



Post it in chunks.


----------



## byu (Dec 30, 2008)

*Yes! It works!*

I had to do a Reduce File Size about 12 times before I reached a small enough file size to publish, so here it is. Tell me what you think!


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine was large. I just zipped it using winrar i think.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey I thought I was the only one who does the R permutation upside down. Doing U2 and using R face instead of L is a lot easier for me and its visually easy to memorize. I remeber how to execute algorithms bye how it looks not by notation.


----------



## Escher (Dec 31, 2008)

byu, i think you should write a footnote about recognising G permutations...

and edit the R' algorithm, adding

(y') RUR'F'RU2R'U2R'FRURU2R'

courtesy of fanwuq.

it is the fastest alg ive seen for that PLL.
i dont have a cube to hand, so if its wrong, someone who knows the alg can post it properly 

EDIT
- on the Gs...

you put the two correct corners on your LH side. then you look to see what block you have thats correct. with the two that are exclusively on the R slice then you know you have to take a pair out, and with the two that are on the R/F and R/B faces you know you have to do R2, and then a u/u', and put the pair back in at the end. you also should learn them in pairs - know the alg forwards and backwards.


----------



## byu (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice idea Escher, I'll get started on a version 1.1 very soon. I don't want to do it now, I want to wait until I get several new things that I want to add to it. Also, I'm not really that good at recognizing G permutations myself, so I don't think I could write a footnote about it.


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 31, 2008)

byu: Just a few hours before this post you said you were trying to learn 1-look PLL and now you have made a guide?!


----------



## shoot1510 (Dec 31, 2008)

byu said:


> I had to do a Reduce File Size about 12 times before I reached a small enough file size to publish, so here it is. Tell me what you think!



How do you reduce the sze?


----------



## byu (Dec 31, 2008)

hr.mohr - Yeah, that's right. I couldn't find any guide online, so I had to make my own. I haven't even memorized all of my Cube Guide algorithms yet.

shoot1510 - I use Quartz Filter Reduce File Size. It works on Mac OS X, I don't know about other operating systems.


----------



## blah (Dec 31, 2008)

Wait... Don't we already have a wiki for all this?


----------



## byu (Dec 31, 2008)

blah said:


> Wait... Don't we already have a wiki for all this?



Yeah true, that page has just about everything you could possibly want for permutations. I just put it together in a small, compact booklet with only the ones that I think are the fastest ones. Again, if anyone has suggestions, and I have received one already, I'll update the guide. I might decide to make a similar thing for OLL and F2L, but there are a lot of algorithms for those! 

There is already an OLL guide, but F2L might be a good idea. I don't know, I'll have to see how many views my PLL guide gets. If it gets at least 30, or if I feel I want to anyway, I might just make an OLL or F2L guide.


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 31, 2008)

So it's not a guide, it's a list of algorithms that you don't even know yet.


----------



## Scigatt (Jan 5, 2009)

Escher said:


> byu, i think you should write a footnote about recognising G permutations...
> 
> and edit the R' algorithm, adding
> 
> ...



Add a U' at the beginning or the end, whichever you prefer.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 5, 2009)

I like the layout of the guide and the fonts, but I think there are some easier algs you could have used for some of them. At least include them as alternatives. 

What about the M slice H and Z perms? 

Z - M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U2
H - M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 

and for the second J I would have used y' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'


----------



## byu (Jan 5, 2009)

These are good ideas. I'll have to add those algorithms in Version 1.1 which I've already started.


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 6, 2009)

byu said:


> My PLL Guide is done! Finally! Here is the link (it was just a tiny bit above the maximum attachment file size).
> 
> CubeGuidePLLv1.0
> 
> ...


Send me the big version at [email protected] I'll host it on my site ...


----------

